# Here is what I've been up to....



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Ever since I nailed that last Musky on top water, I can't get those baits out of my system...Got two styles coming out, here is a preview. First type is going to be called "Cyclone". These are 8" long not counting the tail hook. They are made from cedar and are a little over 3 oz. 5/0 VMCs and a stainless steel prop. The color is "Parrot Shad"...The secret to these is make sure your through hole is true and you have a free spinning tail. Shrink tubing is a must on the tail hook to make it stick out. Definitely mazimizes the hook ups. I left the prop plain on these for some extra flash.









The next style came from my Musky Rockets and are called Turbo Rockets. These are 7" long and a little over 2 oz. They have the loudest plop, plop that I have heard. Cupping the prop makes the difference. I know both these styles will catch fish, I just have to go do it.









This next bait is just one of my Musky Rockets that you have seen before, but I cleared this one with Nu-Lustre 55. Woodie Baits uses this stuff and he swears by it...it does have some nice, deep shine with only two coats, but I am not sold on the hardness yet....will have to experiment and I will let you know. This color is "Irritated Frog".









Last but not least, a couple of spinnerbaits that we made and are going to start doing this more also. These are 1.5 oz with silicone skirts, 5/0 hooks with 5/0 trailers, airbrushed heads and 3-D eyes, sealed with two coats of Devcon. They are really fun to make, and the possibilities are endless.

















Now I gotta go catch some fish....see ya later hope you enjoy em.

Rod


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Great lookin' baits!


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Always a flawless finish on your baits, really like that top bait color.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice lokkin baits.. Love the spinners!

Frank


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

awesome work! I hope you don't mind if I try to downsize your muskie rocket(love the color btw)...and the shrink wrap could come in handy on topwater prop bass baits to keep the rear hook from interfering with the prop. Someday I'll try to downsize that too-looks like a really fun bait to fish. I take it that is titanium wire? That will be the day those topwaters get slammed....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome plugs and paint, sweet , vibrant and crisp colours, keep em coming!! ps not a spinner bait kind of guy,but have a question regarding them,does the body, play any part in the fish visaul?? meaning is it the blades flash and noise, or do they(the fish) get a chance to hone in on the spinner body as well??? thanxs Etch


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow, you got a lot of worked knocked out there buddy! They look great. 

I started out making spinners for musky. It really is a lot of fun.

Keep up the good work and let me know how your topwaters worked out.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys....

To answer your question Etch, in my opinion the spinner blade gets their attention with the flash and the noise and what the rest represents is your guess is as good as mine....I do believe that the custom painted heads catch fisherman, lol.

Rod


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Awesome looking baits!!! May be a silly question what would happen if you put the tail from a Turbo Rocket on the Musky Rockets ? Other then a boatload of drag. Just wondering if anyone has tried that or if there is one currently on the market.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW Rod...those are beauties...how could any self-respecting toothy critter resist those! And fishermen for that matter! Great looking baits!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Great batch of lures there Rod. Alot of work goes into those wire through tail spinning top's. Very clean work as always, and nice "eye popping" color's! I love Irritated Frog's, Knee-deep, Knee-deep!!!

Douglas


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Rod, I'm pretty sure phil from ACE baits uses Nu-Lustre too, as I talked to him for quite some time about topcoats in Columbus last year. Is it available in the US or do you need to mail order it from another source?


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Threerivers,

I got mine on line from this site...

http://www.swingpaints.com/a_product_list_oils_var.htm#1555

I heard about this new anti-UV formula they came up with and that is what I tried. It takes longer to cure than I am used to, but it is way harder now than it was when I first did it. So far the jury is still out, the Muskies will be the judge and jury...lol

Rod


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man Rod those look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the colors on all of them. Top shelf all the way!
John


----------

